# Thor doesn't smell very good



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta has a nice neutral odor, but Thor is kind of stinky. I think I'd describe it as a musky or maybe even a skunky odor. Does that seem normal?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think the "nice neutral odor" as you described it is normal.
find a nice natural or organic shampoo and give him a bath.
i always wash my dogs bedding on bath day.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Have you had his anal glands checked lately? When Chance was having issues, he smelled pretty musky and nasty cause they needed to be expressed due to repeated diahrhea, not enough solid stools to "clean them out" so to speak.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor is only 14 weeks old and he has nice, firm poo. I don't think it's anal glands, which I would describe as more of a fishy smell.

I should have been more specific...even right after I bath him, if I bury my face in his fur, I can smell this skunky odor, like it's coming off his skin.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are his ears clean? He may have an infection.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

With some foods, the worse offender is salmon, Woolf can get a funky smell. If salmon, he smells likes fish.

What are you feeding your pup?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you sure he hasn't had any contact with a skunk? At the park I go to sometimes there are dead skunks and my dogs try to roll over them if I'm not watching carefully.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Salmon makes my dogs a bit stinky too....


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

has it been near a skunk or maybe where a skunk has sprayed? maybe try to bathe with tomato juice just in case


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe male dogs are stinkier by nature


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe male dogs are stinkier by nature


LOL boys will be boys?? I keep telling Woolf he's a stinker anyway


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

He definitely hasn't had any contact with a skunk. He's eating Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato. He doesn't need a bath. This has me really concerned. If at 30 pounds he smells bad enough to make my office smell, well, terrible, what's my house going to smell like when he's 80 pounds?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> He definitely hasn't had any contact with a skunk. He's eating Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato. He doesn't need a bath. This has me really concerned. If at 30 pounds he smells bad enough to make my office smell, well, terrible, what's my house going to smell like when he's 80 pounds?


Ok, that was one that had Woolf smelling rough (not as bad as fish tho  ). Try a slow switch to a different protein. With Woolf, I ended up going to a different brand altogether. NB is a good food, just not for Woolf and my nose


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

He's had this smell ever since we brought him home and he was on a different protein then. Switching food isn't something I want to try first because I'd like to keep him and Shasta on the same food and she needs the venison.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you mentioned it to the vet?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a male..88 lbs 8 mos and even in a tiny car he doesn't smell. I feed 4health.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is he peeing on himself? Little boys sometimes have some technical difficulties in that area.  Keefer got a LOT of baths when he was a puppy, until he finally figured out how to pee without getting it all over his front legs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Debbie, the smell is generalized and you can still smell it even right after a bath. Sunflowers, no, I haven't. I really was wondering if some dogs just have funky body odor.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He may have a yeast infection. Maybe get a skin scraping when he goes to the vet next.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Could be a bacterial or yeast infection on the skin. Might be worth it to check with the vet, if he smells that bad.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe I'll check with the vet, since it doesn't seem anyone has had a dog that smells like a skunk.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Abby only gets like that when she is scared of thunder she will anal everything


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

When working at the vet hosp. I noticed dogs that drool alot on their neck areas smelled really bad even after bathing. Even if it was stress drooling. just a thought. Kind of smelled like an old used sweat sock though..not skunky. If your dog was skunked it would be 1000 times worse smelling when wet.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thor is only 3 months?

Very normal.

My Kira smelled like a wild animal at that age, and I attributed it to her dead fur.

Also, the Venison goes right through their coat.

As soon as Kira got her new coat, she was neutral.

It's the dead baby fur.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anthony, I hope you are right. I'll ask the vet about it the next time he's there, but I won't freak out about it until he's older.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> Anthony, I hope you are right. I'll ask the vet about it the next time he's there, but I won't freak out about it until he's older.


 
I started this exact thread 8-9 months ago. Kira smelled pretty bad.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

MY male 2 1/2 year old GSD stinks as well. But only in the summer. We were told that it's just BO and since he seems to only get it in the summer we're not too concerned.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a coated female that I noticed a foul odor to two years ago-I had her body clipped due to hair matting and bathed-helped some, then I discovered she does have sebaceous cysts which can cause odors-since then we found she also had low thyroid-still has BO but not nearly as bad.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have noticed with fosters that lived outdoors all the time, there is a different odor. It takes a few baths to get rid of. Sometimes a few more than a few.  

Not sure if the puppies were in an outdoor situation, but an outdoor group situation with puppies can be especially stinky (though some of the stinkiest were puppies that had never been outside and all lived together in a little room - wow, glad we got them out of there!).

I do have one dog that smells SO good - it is very weird. Like she has a secret stash of perfume.  She smells like a little Akita mix foster I had. His odor was the reason he was adopted - he smelled just like their past dog.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

deldridge72, I don't think a tiny puppy would have cysts, would he? Thor has smelled like this since we got him at 8 weeks old. 

Jean, was it a musky smell? Thor has had 4 or 5 baths, would that have been enough to get rid of the smell?


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Thor is only 3 months?
> 
> Very normal.
> 
> ...


Im really glad I searched this rather than starting a new thread on the subject. For the past few weeks Yager has been smelling really musky and I was starting to think maybe it was the pee that dries on his little hair that hangs off his man business. However, I smelled his back the day after I had just given him a bath and it still smelled musky! He was 16 weeks old this past Tuesday so I'm thinking the dead fur thing is a good bet. The only problem I have with that is I brush him almost every day. Does that not make a difference and it's still a stage to go through?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

Radio & Maggie, females, 10 weeks, and totally stink. They've had plenty of baths. They just don't smell very nice.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We switched Thor to a new kibble with a different protein and he smells just fine now. He was on the same venison/sweet potato kibble that Shasta eats and now he's on a lamb kibble. The venison doesn't make Shasta smell bad at all, but man, oh, man...Thor just reeked all the time when he was on it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen had a minty smell. She smelled good. You could bury your face on the top of her head, good. d

Then she was hit by a skunk. 

That was bad for a while. We did all the bath stuff, but each time she got a little wet, it came out -- nast. 

But then her natural minty smell came back -- much better than skunk smell.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor used to smell almost as bad as a skunk, which, as you can imagine, was quite a cause for concern.

Shasta doesn't smell minty, but she does smell very neutral. The Natural Balance really agrees with her.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I bought my male Niko a new bed for his crate recently and it's one of those ones that has the cedar chips inside the filling. Niko used to have kind of a musky male dog scent, not unpleasant or anything, but kind of a doggy smell.

Anyway now he smells like cedar!


----------

